# Introduced my marmies!



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

So I finally got a male marmoset yesterday to pair with my female and I was so surprised at how little he is compared to her!
She is roughly 10 months and sadly he is only 4 months.
Neither of them are from breeders, I would never take a baby away from it's parents at either of them ages as it's just too young!
Both are from separate people who had got them young then decided they were a bit much.

But thought I would share the love as when I put their temporary cages next to each other they started licking each other!
My female keeps trying to touch him through the bars but very gently! 
It's a beautiful thing to watch as neither has seen it's own kind in so long and you can't help but smile when you see them communicating.

Primates really are amazing creatures. I wish more people would make the effort to keep them together. 
Wish me luck as all looks good so far


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad to hear alls going good.
They will be fine.

Go with your gut fealing.
You will know when its time..
Nice one...


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Glad to hear alls going good.
> They will be fine.
> 
> Go with your gut fealing.
> ...


Cheers Peter
He is adorable and much more interested in the female than he is in me
which is good considering he was hand reared!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

He will start being a marmie now..

At sone point he will make it clear.

Akfie the rescue marmie is agressively protective to his mate.
If i rub her through the mesh he attacks...

Normal pairings are not like that..


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

I am hoping my female keeps her sweet nature. She has a lovely way about her although she does attack me for the most random things :lol2:
I don't think people realise how unpredictable they are.
She is sweet one moment then taking a chunk out of your ear the next! 
It's like she want's to lure me in then pounce just for a laugh!

Reckon he will be just as charming lol especially at this impressionable age...


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

All going great. I let them run around together for the first time today and they have been playing since about 8 o clock this morning!
Encouraged them to sit together by putting food out on mutual ground and before I knew it the little one was biting her and rolling around on his back!
He seems so excited and keeps twittering away! 
She is amazing and is being so good with him. 
I was worried that she might hurt him coz of her size but so far she seems fascinated by him and is allowing him to jump all over her! 
Such a good girl. 
Bet she loves it, I was told last time she saw another marm was wen 
she was weeks old. He has never been with another.
The things some people can do amaze me tbh


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

ShortAndSweet said:


> All going great. I let them run around together for the first time today and they have been playing since about 8 o clock this morning!
> Encouraged them to sit together by putting food out on mutual ground and before I knew it the little one was biting her and rolling around on his back!
> He seems so excited and keeps twittering away!
> She is amazing and is being so good with him.
> ...


i demand pictures, this seems too adorable!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Next time there out together try get them into same housing.
If all goes ok with food when door closed.
Let them be...
Good luck 
dont think youl need luck by the sounds of it..


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with Yugimon121. Pics are a must. I love them and they sound so cute and playful. Is it a lot of work to keep primates?


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

yugimon121 said:


> i demand pictures, this seems too adorable!


Haha knew this was coming! Got a couple of lovely ones so will upload tonight!
Little one has a nasty bite on him tho, dont be fooled by cuteness!
And kim1989 I spose it depends what you consider hard work.
I haven't kept them long so am no expert but have loved every minute of it! 
Although I done a ton of research and have worked with them previously.
Kept in the right environment they are amazing!
I am a hipocrit when I say that as mine are currently indoors,
But now I have a male they can go outside together where I believe they belong.
Cheers Peter I'll give it a go...


----------



## monamcza (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree with above


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

Getting my head round photobucket!
Going to upload a couple pics so people can see their first proper meeting.
Sorry if these upset anyone I know some people don't agree with keeping primates.
I am open to constructive critisism and do take advice onboard so don't be shy about handing it out.

pics to follow..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Should the new addition not have been quarantined before being put together?


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

First pic is the female who clearly craved companionship and would constantly try and cuddle my dog. 
Second is the little male and third is the two of them. See how small he is compared! Female is actually quite small too but you cant tell by these really.


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> Should the new addition not have been quarantined before being put together?


To be honest he probably should have been but I never did.
Kind of hoping for the best at this time.
When I collected him I spent a couple of hours at the previous owners house because get a bit suspicious when people get rid of them so young. 
Asked questions and watched him for a while.
Seemed healthy and was an incredible eater so decided to bring him home.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Females bigger not just because its older.
Has geoff in it and they are big.
Females more so than male.

The younger boy looks more common.

You will need to watch for breeding ss mixed species and not pure.

Look in good condition...


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

Baby is a pure common as far as I know and Geoffs is hybrid.
I'm not going to let them breed. Decided that before I got him cos had an idea she wasnt pure but know now she is deffo hybrid.
Atleast they have each other to love.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ShortAndSweet said:


> Baby is a pure common as far as I know and Geoffs is hybrid.
> I'm not going to let them breed. Decided that before I got him cos had an idea she wasnt pure but know now she is deffo hybrid.
> Atleast they have each other to love.


How are you going to stop them breeding?


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> How are you going to stop them breeding?


I read they can have a contraceptive implant? Atleast that's how monkeyworld do it isnt it? 
Would not get him castrated if thats even an option.

Not just the fact that they would be hybrid but neither of the marmies have even seen another baby let alone raised one. Recipe for disaster and heartache.

Does anyone else have a different method to stop breeding amongst 2 marmies? I'd be interested in knowing if I had better options.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival.

Also congratulations on first introductions, hope everything goes to plan.

Look forward to reading more about them.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Implant best way.
But required every so and so.
12mnth guaranteed for9
18mnth guaranteed for 12.
So needs redone.
Female gets implant...

Best way...


----------

